# كتاب كيف تكتب خطابات



## sam6 (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا كتاب مفيد جدا فى كيفية كتاب خطابات فى الاعمال 
ارجوا ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد مروان حسن (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسد الغابة (24 أغسطس 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في عمرك ورزقك


----------



## م حسن عبدالله (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في أعمالك


----------



## قلم معماري (24 أغسطس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## هانى الدحدحى (24 أغسطس 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## عبدالبارى (24 أغسطس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ياسر العبد (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلطان الحق (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الخير كله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

كنت أظن الكتاب يقصد الخطابات أو المراسلات المعروفة ، فوجدته يقصد الخطابات التي تقدم مع السيرة الذاتية و التي تسمى Cover letter

هل لديك كتاب أو صفحة إنترنت عن الخطابات و المراسلات الإدارية سواء الداخلية أو الخارجية ؟

و شكرا


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## body55 (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك:83::57::73::20:


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 أغسطس 2008)

*كتاب أكثر من رائع*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير على روعة الكتاب

الكتاب مهم جدا لأنه من المهم معرفة كيفية طريقة 

كتابة المقدمة الخاصة بالــ Cv والتي تكون خاصة بكل وظيفة لوحدها 

أحسن الله إليك وجعل الجنة مثواك 

وبلغك الله رمضان ورزق صومه إيمان واحتسابا

بالنسبة للأخ أبو بدر المكاتبات الداخلية أو الا يشترط أن يكون لها كتب لتعلمها 

لأنها تكون حسب المكان ,

قد تكون الخارجية لها أسلوب ولكني لا أعرف . 

وإن شاء الله أحاول ادور لك على ما تريد وبالله التوفيق


و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



​


----------



## رحيل العمر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## new daz (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل اعمالنا واعمالك خالصة لوجهه الكريم


----------



## virtualknight (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بنار اسيا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohamedei (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتحية على الكتاب الجميل


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا، بارك الله فيك


----------



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

thakxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sam6 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزا الله خيرا لكل من دعا لى 
اما بالنسية للاخ ابو بدر فيوج كتاب خاص بالمراسلات وسوف اقوم برفعه ليستفيد منه الجميع
http://www.sendspace.com/file/xv6r9h
اخوكم مزهيثم


----------



## حاتم سليمان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عن كل خير
وثبتك الله على مايحب ويرضى
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الغزال الشاردة (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك على التعب
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بس يا ريت كتاب عن كتابة التقارير


----------



## mustafasas (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخ sam6 علي الكتاب الذي حمله في مشاركته عن الbussiness letters
شكرا للجميع


----------



## جمال السيد (17 فبراير 2009)

فتح الله عليكم وزادكم علما وخلقا


----------



## حسام الحو (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اله خيراً على مشاركتك 
ومكشوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Safwan Haddad (28 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك على هذا الكتاب المفيد لكثير من الأخوه 

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## نزار عبدالولى (28 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلا أخي الغالي sam6 لك كل التحايا على هذا الكتاب القيم والله أعتبرة من الهدايا الجميلة جزاك الله كل خير ومع تقديري


----------



## aboyahia (1 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*
*************************​


----------



## osama zaid (20 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله عن كل خير
وثبتك الله على مايحب ويرضى
شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## الطموني (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## atk8648 (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لأرسالك هذا الكتاب​


----------



## عادل الفيصل (19 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## جمال السيد (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## wisemsg (25 مايو 2009)

*thank you very much *
شكررررررررررررا​


----------



## habeeba (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بركة زمزم (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
وجزا الله أصحاب هذا الصرح الإلكتروني كل الخير


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر علي مجهودكككككككككك لفدتني جداااااااا


----------



## eng_houssam (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو محمود (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
والله لطالما بحثت عن مثله


----------



## محمد رضا هادي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## nawafali (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير

جاري التحميل


----------



## hardyheart (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## تامر سكورى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عباس سمير (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي على الكتب القيمة


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لا تكفى و هذه المشاركة تهمنى جدا فادعو الله أن يجزيك حسنات وحسنات عن كل استفادة لى منها


----------



## saryadel (4 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## a_hefny (6 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## ايمن حسين (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## أبو موئل (27 يناير 2010)

well done


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد أبوزايد (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وحبذا لو هناك كتب عربية عن نفس الموضوع وغيره من المواضيع والشكر موصول
الحمد لله حمداً كثيرا وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
رب إغفر لي ولوالدي والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات .. اللهم آمين


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Loverone (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng sakr (2 فبراير 2010)

*sakooor*

this is greaaaaaaaaaat
thank you v much:7:


----------



## the poor to god (4 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية ملف مهم لكل مهندس


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك00000مع التقدير


----------



## م. بشار علي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_d (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بن دحمان (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في عمرك ورزقك


----------



## يعجبنيـ تفكيركـ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## hhmdan (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaso780 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​*
*


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك في عمرك ورزقك*​


----------



## semba_18 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم بارك له فى رزقه وادخله الجنة


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

& Where CD
Thx alot for you


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng: issa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## saidelsayedab (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد حسن البنا (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a.azim (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhmdan (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق بويرق (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## يسرى191 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك فعلا موضوع قيم جداااااااااااااااا الف شكر أخى الكريم


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (6 ديسمبر 2010)

احسنت اخي الكريم والى الامام


----------



## mezohazoma (16 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## هانى 2007 (16 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mechanic power (8 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## askndr (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في أعمالك​


----------



## م.محمد شعبان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

كتاب اكثر :20:من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------

